# Direct Color Systems dtg using uv printer



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

anyone using this printer? Any input i just received some samples and will be wash testing. Any info would be helpful currently using brother gt-3 for cotton this looks to be a great option for poly applications.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUBIBxjTUQI


----------



## lordhelemt (Apr 21, 2017)

We did a few shirts on our uv flatbed without pretreat. They came out okay and a little fade in the wash. I want to try it again with a better quality shirt. We had more issues with loose fibers than the ink adhering. Although, they smelled terrible and took a few washes before they didn't smell anymore.


----------



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

plz keep me posted would love to share findings.


----------



## lordhelemt (Apr 21, 2017)

We did these as tests prints using the cheap Guildan tee shirts at Michael's.

At the time we didn't own a heat press so we did our best using a regular iron to flatten out the shirts before printing. Both shirts were printed withOUT pretreat. Looking back we probably would have benefited from using a higher ring spun shirt or at least a lint roller. Also, since they were u/v printed we didn't have to press the shirts after printing to cure the ink. By default the ink is cured after the u/v light passes over the print area.

After several washes the shirts still look good however we wouldn't take these into production. Primarily because 1) the shirts took a few washes to eliminate the u/v smell, and 2) it takes significantly more time to u/v print the shirts vs conventional DTG printing. 

It's more than adequate for personal 1 off use until we pick up a dtg printer.


----------



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

thanx for the info i really appreciate it


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

So, the cat is lucky because he's not in the ramen bowl?


----------

